# Ethics archery spinning inserts



## Torian13 (Sep 26, 2016)

Has anyone tried these yet? What do you think about them? Any extensive reviews out there that I haven’t been able to find? Thanks


----------



## mfr22 (Feb 24, 2005)

I have 6 of the Gen 1 ones that I got at the ATA show 2 years ago, but have not tried them yet. Plan on it this year though. Interesting design, and really think they should perform as advertised. Kind of pricey, but what isn’t these days...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tommygoodtimes (Aug 28, 2016)

Has anyone tried the spinning inserts yet? What do you think about them? Any reviews out there and the type of broadheads used with these spinners?


----------



## mbsteed (Jan 6, 2018)

Check out this thread:
http://www.outdoorsmenforum.ca/showthread.php?t=281349


----------



## leigh_hauck (Apr 1, 2018)

I actually shoot for Ethics, and I started with them because of the spinning inserts. They work best with larger diameter shafts just based on how they built the inserts. The less metal they have to use, the tougher it is to build the spinning insert at a smaller scale. They work great out of .204 and standard shafts. I have not tested them beyond 50 yards.


----------



## crocstar25 (Jun 12, 2018)

interesting


----------



## bowhunter.bk85 (Aug 25, 2012)

got 6 in .204 and 6 in .166 and plan on shooting them the next few months and see how they hold up


----------



## ShootingABN! (Nov 1, 2005)

bowhunter.bk85 said:


> got 6 in .204 and 6 in .166 and plan on shooting them the next few months and see how they hold up


I'd like to know how they do for you.


----------



## bowhunter.bk85 (Aug 25, 2012)

These things are flying great! Two different size arrows and approximately 30 grains difference at 30 yds


----------



## JimmyWallhanger (Nov 12, 2013)

bowhunter.bk85 said:


> got 6 in .204 and 6 in .166 and plan on shooting them the next few months and see how they hold up


How did you get .166 ones? I dont see any on the website did they discontinue them? 

How do the .204 fly? Have you shot them into a bag target? If so do they pull? 

Thanks in advance 

Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


----------

